# gold stars



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

who doesnt have any yet?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol...... why?


*ahem* 

if youd like to purchase a star, you can paypal me for one 

 jk dont kill me dave i joke i joke


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im in a giving mood right now. cant I be generous?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

redog said:


> Im in a giving mood right now. cant I be generous?


yes... help a messican out! LOL i need more help then what one individual can offer :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I need diamonds Dave. lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wrapped in platinum.,.. vvs grade, colorless... PLEASE


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't have any!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I only have one.... :-(


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

REALLY! LET ME FIX THAT


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i got you to two stars... i think im actually all repped out for the day LMAO

that happens to much, being the rep w**** and all.....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I only have one.... :-(


no Rox thats 2


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I need six..........HAHAHAHAHA



you know i'm greedy....LMAO


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I don't have any


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

lets see what I can do C


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

DAMN shana your rep power is 5812 mine is like 25


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ha ha, I think I am a long way off. 

Thanks for the boost though


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't have any!. ):


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah well your due for 1


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bahaha it's because I don't abuse the system! lmao... or maybe I do...:angeldevi


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

O0O0O0o0o0o0o0o0o shana REP ME REP ME!
hahahaha.
i got my first gold star, i am happy bout it
now i just want one of those fancy doggies underneath my name!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I use the rep system for private messages


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Where's mine sittin at these days, Dave?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

4091 foo!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

how do you figure that out?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Big Dawg!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I don't have any


welcome to gold star status...

alright! :clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

redog said:


> I use the rep system for private messages


yeah you do... me too LOL and jokes... got lots of yolks mang!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

meganc66 said:


> how do you figure that out?


I have to look in the crystal ball. hold on!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

redog said:


> I have to look in the crystal ball. hold on!


dude... not that i would but technically i could use the crystal ball to modify my rep power?

hahahaha


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Megan your 3664


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that is rotten I didn't even know you COULD rep in PMs!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

CRYSTAL BALL! I WANT ONE! COOL!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I cant change that


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH COOL I'M PRETTY AWESOME!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Can I have one purty plz since I can't get my vip ... ~tears~


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no I just use the rep system as my pms. we can only report pms


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lololol. dave gave me a cool rep that said i was "SPECIAL"

bahahhahaaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> that is rotten I didn't even know you COULD rep in PMs!


daves been holdin out! LOL JK

No when he reps you he always has a message, havent ya noticed??


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh no it says i have to spread the love! i'm sorry, i'll catch ya later after i hit a couple more peeps!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what comes after you get all orange, silver, and as holly puts it... Pee yellow?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> what comes after you get all orange, silver, and as holly puts it... Pee yellow?


look at daves... i think once you get to five gold stars, it bounces you to five copper stars and five silver stars for each yellow till you get to ten then it resets.. I DUNNO... just a guess cuz im bored


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah I saw that on daves, but I was wondering... what's really next? a different symbol?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i dont know if i do or dont...will you check?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bbone your rep power is 490 already.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont... but im not on that much lately.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Same here, dont have any. But i havent been on here that much either.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> Same here, dont have any. But i havent been on here that much either.


And why is that????

>>Taps Foot<<


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

not again.........


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't have any gold stars...(pouting)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> I don't have any gold stars...(pouting)


REP TIME!!!..... when i get my powers back you beware.. my rep hits hard


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i dont get why i only get 3 when everyone else has a bunch what am i not doing?


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

How about real gold, maybe a gold bar or even a coin?


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

or just 50 bucks ..?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JRXGRUBZX said:


> or just 50 bucks ..?


hahahahah...........

oh man.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I want some rep for no reason


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Me too.......LMAO


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Dave that is all you get. YOu are maxed out


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Hehe, thanks everyone.

Anymore want to help till I get a gold star?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PBN said:


> Hehe, thanks everyone.
> 
> Anymore want to help till I get a gold star?


dude if i repped you ONCE right noow youd have a gold star plus another red one... but i cant i repped myself out today sorry


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I dnt! And i only want some when I deserve them.

EDIT: screw being modest just toss me some rep i deserve it jk:roll:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

seems like a freind ship thing now,why cant they be given out as deserved like a military star,i mean i see Friends giving Friends gold stars for basically just posting come on people lets get are heads on straight.jmo,maybe i missed something,wouldn't be the first time,not that i care or not but it seems to have got out of hand,thats why Ive always liked the thak you system,jmo


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would love some!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well forget about it then and make them completly meaningless,lets give them out on everypost and two count em two if your a mod..


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

so you mean i have to pay attention to the left hand of my screen too?!?!?! JK!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

cane76 said:


> seems like a freind ship thing now,why cant they be given out as deserved like a military star,i mean i see Friends giving Friends gold stars for basically just posting come on people lets get are heads on straight.jmo,maybe i missed something,wouldn't be the first time,not that i care or not but it seems to have got out of hand,thats why Ive always liked the thak you system,jmo


I feel you on that one man. I remember when it was hard enough just to get yellow dots. Now I see some people with silver stars who don't really deserve them, sorry. It used to be that rep indicated how knowledgeable one was of the breed.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

We just having fun here, no need to be serious.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea aite well have your fun, reguardless my statement still stands...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

they took the thank you system of gamedogs boo!,not like i cared,wasn't like i was ranking them in.
I have "NO" problem with this being a apbt networking site",tihs",
soon well be promoting all kinds of multi media corporate b.s,why not make it all about the buddy system and feelings rather than meaningfully posts and education,lets go 100% emotion.
I'll try and stick to giving out the rep to the interesting topics and educational stuff,the more one dude gives out rep recklessly the more frugal I'll be with my rep giving,[cant get anymore sparse really so ill continue on the rep system Ive been using,awarding people for informative,logical,hilarious and down right info thats scary it's so dead on].
theres were my rep goes,always has,always will.
tootles,
the goggle sheik's goin out on that horse with no name fro a bit before bed but i think ill name him sleepy guy,he hasnt had a name for what 37 yrs,[refrence for the old timers i guess,america sucked,anyone in aggreance?[jmo].


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cane76 said:


> they took the thank you system of gamedogs boo!,not like i cared,wasn't like i was ranking them in.
> I have "NO" problem with this being a apbt networking site",tihs",
> soon well be promoting all kinds of multi media corporate b.s,why not make it all about the buddy system and feelings rather than meaningfully posts and education,lets go 100% emotion.
> I'll try and stick to giving out the rep to the interesting topics and educational stuff,the more one dude gives out rep recklessly the more frugal I'll be with my rep giving,[cant get anymore sparse really so ill continue on the rep system Ive been using,awarding people for informative,logical,hilarious and down right info thats scary it's so dead on].
> ...


:goodpost:
amen


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

oh,you dont like the band america either cool,one for my team,j/k


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm way off getting a gold star.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

hahaha.................i'm going to walk my dogs


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow I don't have a gold star and I am not complaining, this was supposed to be afun thread, wow, buzz kill.



Can I have a gold star, lol, nah I'm just teasin, I'l earn mine the ahrd wy


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> It used to be that rep indicated how knowledgeable one was of the breed.


OR who has the willingness to learn and actually does so. theres nothing wrong with a little encouragement


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

i dont have any


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I feel the same way Keith does. I see people that have been here for a just a short time and they have all these stars. I feel I have earned everyone of mine.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well that maybe because someone with a lot of rep has given them. I know I can give 1 star and a half of a bar with one rep bump.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe you can give that much but are you giving it out for a good reason.....that is what Keith, and I are talking about.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i'll admit I have been guilty on occasion for abusing the system, but i try to stay honest with it. Especially now that i give so much. It gives new users the wrong sense of security in what someone says when they see that they have a crap load of rep.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I was wrong, i give 2 stars and a half a bar.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I really like earning my stars so i can check my user cp and see what people think of my posts.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah I broke my rep completely. I cant give or get any more.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Well I really like earning my stars so i can check my user cp and see what people think of my posts.


Me too. I want my rep to mean something.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i wish i had a gold star just dont have enuff time to be on


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont care about it[REP],if thats all the sites about then make it a social networking site based on anything,"IDEA FOR NEW OWNERS".


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i dont have any


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I want to be popular. WAAAAA!!!!! lol

I haven't been on in so long, mostly due to the exhaustion of first trimester baby growin' I don't even know what my rep is anymore.


----------

